# Diy recipes at the coast vs inland



## Faheem777 (25/4/18)

Have you noticed a difference in your recipes when vaped at the coast vs inland?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (25/4/18)

Not really so much that it makes a difference. But will see now with the change of season more people opt for desserts and tobaccos in the colder months and in summer its a lot more fruity menthols.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (25/4/18)

On Sirvapes YouTube stream tonight the topic came up briefly and I could relate to it somewhat. My juice (being at the coast) generally tastes more overflavoured inland, whereas if I try a Jhb juicemakers juice I find it somewhat muted over here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (25/4/18)

Several people I know, including one commercial mixer, have commented on this. They didn't attribute over- or under-flavouring to either altitude but just said it "tastes different". I wonder if DIY theory will ever get to the point where we start compensating for altitude in our mix percentages and perhaps even subs? Who knows, when Wayne mixes Cap Sweet Strawberry at sea level, maybe JF Sweet Strawberry would be a better fit for us okes on the Gauteng highveld?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (26/4/18)

Now this is interesting. I believe that when baking (in reality) oven temperatures have to adjusted depending on inland/coastal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## franshorn (26/4/18)

I've noticed it. I've only been at reef level once since vaping. Otherwise always at sea level. 

Had Berry Breeze in my tank when I left CPT. 
Landed at OR Tambo. First cleaned up the tank as the poor Melo3 pissed itself due to the change in altitude. Luckily had it in a separate ziplock bag.

walked outside, and took a hit, and it was the most flavourful hit I've experienced from that atty.

Landed in Zanzibar, and it was muted. Don't know if the humidity had a factor to play in that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (26/4/18)

Yes. An emulsufier can be used to mitigate this phenomenom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/4/18)

I dont know about DiY

But when i travel to CT for work I do notice a slight difference in the taste of my regular juices versus up here in JHB

Almost seems slightly fuller flavoured in CT

My feeling is that things just taste better at the coast maybe because there's more air and oxygen
Dont know but i have picked it up

Its not a big difference only slight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (26/4/18)

I suspect it is the same phenomenon at play that makes food on a plane taste so drab - a difference in pressure?

http://blog.jetblue.com/why-does-food-taste-different-on-an-airplane/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/4/18)

Lawrence A said:


> I suspect it is the same phenomenon at play that makes food on a plane taste so drab - a difference in pressure?
> 
> http://blog.jetblue.com/why-does-food-taste-different-on-an-airplane/



Agreed @Lawrence A
I once watched a documentary on this issue - and the chefs were discussing how they need to compensate for the typical "drabness" on the plane. I notice that too.

I know they apply pressure in the cabin of big jets to make the pressure the same as on ground - but always wondered what pressure that was - ie coastal pressure or inland pressure.

Maybe some of the resident pilots can comment

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (26/4/18)

...



Maybe Morten's dripper will work in Joburg? It's not a bad design, it's just that the reviewers don't live at 6000 feet above sea level.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Captain Chaos (26/4/18)

Silver said:


> I dont know about DiY
> 
> But when i travel to CT for work I do notice a slight difference in the taste of my regular juices versus up here in JHB
> 
> ...


Correct. We have added salt coming in through the airflow slots. Our juice is slightly pickled down here by the sea. 

Just joking. I've never vaped any other place, so I really don't know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (26/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Correct. We have added salt coming in through the airflow slots. Our juice is slightly pickled down here by the sea.
> 
> Just joking. I've never vaped any other place, so I really don't know.



Could be that the added salt gives it more body

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl (26/4/18)

franshorn said:


> First cleaned up the tank as the poor Melo3 pissed itself due to the change in altitude.


In this case that's due to cabin pressure, not altitude.
But yes - there is a difference in air pressure inland vs coastal, due to the altitude. There's also a difference in air density. And that all makes a difference in flavour, sure - but whether this difference is big enough to be *noticeable*... that's debatable. Call me skeptical, but I'd believe it once a *blind *taste test confirms it.. otherwise I'll write it off to placebo effect

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (26/4/18)

Silver said:


> Agreed @Lawrence A
> I once watched a documentary on this issue - and the chefs were discussing how they need to compensate for the typical "drabness" on the plane. I notice that too.
> 
> I know they apply pressure in the cabin of big jets to make the pressure the same as on ground - but always wondered what pressure that was - ie coastal pressure or inland pressure.
> ...


I think comercial flights are pressurised to simulate 8000 feet above sea level. A compromise required to stop those tin cans exploding higher up.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anvil (26/4/18)

Raindance said:


> I think comercial flights are pressurised to simulate 8000 feet above sea level. A compromise required to stop those tin cans exploding higher up.
> 
> Regards


Most commercial aircraft are set to 5000-6000 feet whereas some newer aircraft are closer to 8000, so it ranges between the two. At 10000 feet or so things start going badly for people and breathing so they don't really push it.

I also suspect pressure to be the cause of flavour differences, mainly due to reduced air density. This also means less vapor pressure is needed for liquid to turn to gas, so less heat is required. You'd probably find your mod will appear to fire quicker and/or harder in JHB than it would in DBN at the same power because liquid will vaporise easier at higher altitude.

But as @aktorsyl said, whether the difference is noticeable or not is another question.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz (27/4/18)

Not DIY related but this is the 3rd time in the past year im in the south coast of kzn and im Not really enjoying the vape. My juices taste less flavorful.. if i could rate it at a % i would say about 40% flavour loss. The koolada is there though lol
Very weird

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zandernwn (22/5/18)

The difference in flavour is drastic.. I would not have believed this if i hadnt experienced this first hand. 

I do not however believe altitude is to blame.... Apart from vapour density i cant see the flavour being drastically affected. I believe that humidity is the culprit.. We are actually in the process now to perform some tests to get to the bottom of it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (22/5/18)

Seems its not the altitude aking the difference but rather the changes in the person in response to the altitude being experienced. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9408563

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (22/5/18)

Thank you.. I will read it with interest


Raindance said:


> Seems its not the altitude aking the difference but rather the changes in the person in response to the altitude being experienced.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9408563
> 
> Regards



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (22/5/18)

What i find interesting it that this study speaks mainly to taste perception and doesnt cover aromatics. There are some valuable insights to gain that i assune st this point will result in mutual effects on aromatic perception

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (22/5/18)

zandernwn said:


> What i find interesting it that this study speaks mainly to taste perception and doesnt cover aromatics. There are some valuable insights to gain that i assune st this point will result in mutual effects on aromatic perception
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I can honestly not comment as my understanding of the article's contents is solely based on the words I could understand. Geez, these scientific types you know!
Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn (22/5/18)

Hahaha it gets much more involved if you start looking into how different type of aromatics react on a chemical level to altitude. I assume it will be different for aryls, benzenes, hydrocarbons, terpines etc.. Then there is physiological factors to further consider. 

But sometimes it just worth just exploring the 20% of the content that will yeild 80% of the results. Sometimes you just go down the rabbit hole and end up with empty hands. as i have learned the hard way on many occasions

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (22/5/18)

zandernwn said:


> Hahaha it gets much more involved if you start looking into how different type of aromatics react on a chemical level to altitude. I assume it will be different for aryls, benzenes, hydrocarbons, terpines etc.. Then there is physiological factors to further consider.
> 
> But sometimes it just worth just exploring the 20% of the content that will yeild 80% of the results. Sometimes you just go down the rabbit hole and end up with empty hands. as i have learned the hard way on many occasions
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Please just share your findings with us. In plain language. This is a very interesting topic.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zandernwn (23/5/18)

Will do.... Thats IF i get to the bottom of it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

